# Hardest Striker



## ControlledChaos (Mar 18, 2007)

I once heard Rampage say that james irvin was the hardest puncher he ever sparred with. Have any of you heard similar stories of guys "big names or not" having incredible power in their kicks/punches? :confused02: Apponents or sparring partners included


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Manhoef


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Him whomping Ruiz=Mega boner.

Tua don't need no stinkin' kicks. Kicks are for ****.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Tua is badman but if your gonna bring up boxers you may aswell have brought up tyson. He is numero uno when it comes to punchin power


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I heard Page say Randleman was the hardest hitter he ever faced.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

page pretty much says that for anyone he fights, he especially thinks henderson is the hardest hitter, or is it wandy... no its irvin... no randleman... no i think he said eastman too lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lotus said:


> page pretty much says that for anyone he fights, he especially thinks henderson is the hardest hitter, or is it wandy... no its irvin... no randleman... no i think he said eastman too lol


He's been saying that Randleman was the hardest hitter he's ever faced for a while now.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Manhoef has cynder blocks for hands. 

Also, Vovchanchyn had great power in his punches too. His knockout of Francisco Bueno is the most beautiful knockout I've ever seen.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Guy said:


> Manhoef has cynder blocks for hands.
> 
> Also, Vovchanchyn had great power in his punches too. His knockout of Francisco Bueno is the most beautiful knockout I've ever seen.


This.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I heard Page say Randleman was the hardest hitter he ever faced.


This

I'd say Randleman aswell as Page are 2 of the top dogs in mma anyway.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

All the guys at Greg Jackson's who have sparred with Leonard Garcia say dude hits like a HW. For a FW thats a pretty huge statement. Plus the fact that dude has been knocking out fools who I consider to have amazing chins left and right lately.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

P4P Manhoef, he ******* KOed a HW with an epic chin.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Wise said:


> All the guys at Greg Jackson's who have sparred with Leonard Garcia say dude hits like a HW. For a FW thats a pretty huge statement. Plus the fact that dude has been knocking out fools who I consider to have amazing chins left and right lately.



Yeah Garcia throws straight up bombs for a 145'er. Those last few punches he threw to get the stoppage against jens were crazy.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> He's been saying that Randleman was the hardest hitter he's ever faced for a while now.


Did Randleman hit him in their encounter? I only remember that he got kneed and then knocked out.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Kicks are for ****.


racist !


----------



## fujita (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid Yamamoto has to be up there p4p, he's got impressive knockout power.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Did Randleman hit him in their encounter? I only remember that he got kneed and then knocked out.


Yeah, it was a longer fight than that, a bit happened. Quinton showed awesome TDD for one.

I would say Manhoef, Kid Yamamoto and Gomi are some of the hardest hitters p4p. Overall I would give it to my main man Tank. 

600lb Jackhammers!!!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yeah, it was a longer fight than that, a bit happened. Quinton showed awesome TDD for one.
> 
> I would say Manhoef, Kid Yamamoto and Gomi are some of the hardest hitters p4p. Overall I would give it to my main man Tank.
> 
> 600lb Jackhammers!!!


Yea P4P Yamamoto and Manhoef would be top P4P for me... I'm not even going to acknowledge Tank lol


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Hah, I was only half-joking with Tank, dude still hits like......well, a Tank.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dunno, but Ive heard that guy Chuck Liddell hits pretty hard.

Forrest couldnt stop saying how much Rampage's punches hurt. So im sure he hits hard.

Manhoef is a wrecking machine

I know you guys are thinking more along the line of elite technical type strikers. But im sure there arent many men that hit harder than Brock Lesnar.

Its also widely known that Fedor has fists of granite.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Mirko's left leg has always been associated with the cemetery, so I'd say it hits pretty hard.

Also, Anthony Johnson and Thiago Alves. Watching Alves' fight with Josh, I was seriously expecting Josh's leg to just snap.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Manhoef and it's not even close. Only guy to ever KO Hunt, who took LHW's from Mirko. And he did it with one punch weighing like 50+pounds less then him.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

This was a pretty hard hit...










And I'm sure this dude on the end hits hard too! LOL


----------



## Killer_Instinct (Feb 17, 2009)

Im going to have to go with Brock Lesnar


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

HW: Mark Hunt/Fedor/Brock Lesnar

LHW: Rampage/Liddel/Randleman

MW: Manhoef

WW: Daley/Alvez

LW: Gomi/Alvarez/Dida

FW: KID


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> HW: Mark Hunt/Fedor/Brock Lesnar
> 
> LHW: Rampage/Liddel/Randleman
> 
> ...


That almost brought a tear to my eye.

I agree with this list Anderson and Wandy are two guys who might belong on here as well.

Wandy is a small LHW who has knocked out Fujita, Rampage x2, and a ton of other guys


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wandy is a small LHW who has knocked out Fujita, Rampage x2, and a ton of other guys


He didn't really KO Fujita.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He still rocked Fujita and then beat the piss out of him that's not easy to do.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> HW: Mark Hunt/Fedor/Brock Lesnar
> 
> LHW: Rampage/Liddel/Randleman
> 
> ...


I'll go with this list. 

If we can add guys that are not primarily MMA fighters but HAVE fought in MMA I would include Jerome LeBanner @ HW.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> That almost brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> I agree with this list Anderson and Wandy are two guys who might belong on here as well.
> 
> Wandy is a small LHW who has knocked out Fujita, Rampage x2, and a ton of other guys


Lol, I had to save myself the trouble and agony of debating Dida with you 

And yes, I considered both Silva's, not sure why I didn't include them :dunno:



BloodJunkie said:


> I'll go with this list.
> 
> If we can add guys that are not primarily MMA fighters but HAVE fought in MMA I would include Jerome LeBanner @ HW.


Now that would just be unfair


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> He still rocked Fujita and then beat the piss out of him that's not easy to do.


Still isn't a KO. And Fedor did the same thing but in only 3 strikes, and rocked him harder too.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

And Fedor belongs on the hardest hitter list also.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Now that would just be unfair


You know I will bring him up every chance I get! I have to show my awesome man love for JLB whenever the opportunity presents itself.raise01:

If he fought in MMA all the time, there would be no denying him a spot on that list.


----------

